# Need help to get her to fatten up



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Babinka as you know went down from being 6 pounds to 4.5 pounds being on the lasik. So I was feeding her banana baby food and giving the beef baby food to her. My vet said no to the beef baby food, said it was to much calcium. But in the mean time she gained 1/2 pound...............and I am thinking, if the lasik flushes everything out that would include calcium? The happy gang like stella and chewys rabbit! We made friends with the demo rep and she said that the rabbit and beef are great for them, as its a cooling food for the summer and the lamb and venison is a hot food for winter months! My vet suggested that I give nutrical to her I am so confused!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What is her main diet? Can you not simply increase the amount fed? I really like FreshPet to encourage a sick dog to eat. It is a nice balanced diet. Unless your dog is severely dehydrated lasix would not cause such dramatic weight loss.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I homecook in addition to using Fromm and Stella Chewy Veal. I like to bake turkey meat loaf for mine. I use ground turkey, pure pumpkin, any veggie such as brocolli , an egg and some oats...mix it all up and bake at 350degrees . There are alot of nutrients in this recipe. I should add that I use the NOW brand of powder calcium citrate. You need to add that to the recipe make up for the phosphorus in the protein (turkey). If your dogs like cottage cheese you can get around this as they have calcium from it.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I wanted to add that my problem is opposite of yours...mine love eating so much I have to really watch their weight...trying to get a pound off three of mine!


----------

